# Avatar Maker



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

I can make an Avatar for you to use anywhere you like! My avatar is an example.I can add a picture of your horse and text, or just text, or just your horse and its name. The possibliltys are endless! I can also make a banner or picture of your horse and text. Or a collage of your horses! or a collage of one horse in differnt life stages of just different events/day! Post here or PM me!  BTW these are ALL 100% FREE!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes please!!!! This is my girl Love Story:


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

is there any specific text you want on there and which picture would you like most, she georgeous!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you  You can choose which pics and text, I dont mind at all


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

Hope this is okay if you dont like it i can fix it no problemI can change the text colour or text if you like!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

No it's great! I love it, thanks so much!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

can u plz make me one and have it say Once a Dream Always a Dream








thank you!!!!!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

U can resize t if u wanna!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

Here you go! If theres any editing you want just ask


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

hey! I had PMed you earlier but the thing wasn't working to reply. anyways

Would you be able to make me one? I'm not too picky. I'd like one with my lease (cheyenne) in it and maybe some writing and/or like, something to make the picture more interesting. Would you be able to do that for me? I have lots of pics that you could choose from on Cheyenne's profile.
thanks!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Guys, the person who started this thread has now been banned. Just wanted to give you a heads up!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

can u make me 1 u can write any thing his name is Thunder


----------

